# Tv Pointless



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I like watching the programme pointless


Tonight one of the questions;


Name any country whose name ends in two syllables


Contestant one...................Answers ....Paris ...........................she is studying history at uni


Contestant three.................Lapland..............housewife


>


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, got me?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Exams and quiz's are always easy if you know the answers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In my youth anyone who went to Uni was considered a genius or at least EXCEEDINGLY clever.

These days it seems all you need to get in is a pulse!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Exams and quiz's are always easy if you know the answers.


Smart arse    :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They banned Pointless in our nursing home, too many fights :laugh:

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The actual question was - Name any country whose name ends in 'consonants'. - not 'syllables'.





Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Like I said it causes too many fights!:laugh:

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> The actual question was - Name any country whose name ends in 'consonants'. - not 'syllables'.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Ah, that makes more sense.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.:laugh::laugh:


It still beggar's belief that a university student thought that Paris was a country and ended with two consonants.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peejay said:


> The actual question was - Name any country whose name ends in 'consonants'. - not 'syllables'.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


RED FACE here.....................got my doodahs back to front, :wink2:

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I refer you to the second sentence in post #4

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-...TV-show-contestant-hates-teammate-funny-video

:laugh:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

paulmold said:


> It still beggar's belief that a university student thought that Paris was a country and ended with two consonants.


Of course Parisss ends in two consonants if one is Pisssshed enough:laugh:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> RED FACE here.....................got my doodahs back to front, :wink2:
> 
> tony


It just shows...anyone can make a mistake under pressure, like being on TV or, er, posting on a forum.:smile2:

Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Beware of stones if you live in a glass house though!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

People who live in grass houses, shouldn't stow thrones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just in case there is someone who doesn't get out very much, here's the full monty.

In a particular small country, there was a king. He was much beloved of the people, and so they built for him a castle. But they were poor people and could only afford to build it out of grass. So they worked for weeks, and finally completed a lovely woven grass castle for him. And the king was pleased.

Another country, significantly richer than the first, presented a peace offering of an ornate throne. The king accepted this gift graciously and was most pleased. The only trouble was, the throne was very uncomfortable. So the king got himself a more comfortable chair and kept the massive throne in the attic. Naturally, it fell through the floor and killed him.

The moral of this story: People who live in grass houses shouldn't stow thrones.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> RED FACE here.....................got my doodahs back to front, :wink2:
> 
> tony


Ah well I'm still contemplating your d*****s

Back to front

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Ah well I'm still contemplating your d*****s
> 
> Back to front
> 
> Sandra:wink2:


You wouldn't be disappointed :wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bet I wouldn't :wink2::grin2:

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> People who live in grass houses, shouldn't stow thrones.


Long, long time since I heard that one. My brother, like many male teenagers used to take great delight in telling convoluted jokes, and this was the pay-off line in one of his oft-repeated favourites!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a long time since I've been compared to a teenager, if ever.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I honestly thought it was called POINT.....

Because when I hear it coming on , I turn the tv over lol

DJM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I reallydislike it too

However that totally pointless game tipping point 

Has me mesmerised as I watch the counters drop

And push others over

Or not 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I consider daytime TV as a long slippery slope to dotage.

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry Sandra I turn that over too :rightfighter2:

But my all time loathed programme is Eggheads.

Glad that ignorant arrogant arse CJ has left. They are all just so smug !!

and him with the silvery black hair and glasses who insists on giving a 9 page answer to every question he gets.

Total twaddle !!!

:rightfighter3:

lol

DJM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*It can happen to anyone .....*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How?

Which one will you choose ? The one with the most likely hood of a good drop

But they don't they re strict to the one trhy


have choosen

And once they have won

They keep on that box regardless

I would change to one that could boost the takeaway 

If you ain't going to get that sucker out go for as much as you can
Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Fortitude is back shortly...........may be the start of the 'zombie apocalypse'


tony:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Sorry Sandra I turn that over too :rightfighter2:
> 
> But my all time loathed programme is Eggheads.
> 
> ...


I quite liked Eggheads til that Tw** Vine started doing it, agree with CJ, glad he's gone, I caught about teo mins of it last nigh and not that there are only 2 originals on there now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *It can happen to anyone .....*


I worry about the Americans.





 there is a whole series.


----------

